# Diversity of Treg Vortex members



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

Cybulman's comment, "Wow...we now have advertising gurus on the T-Reg forum!!!" got me thinking. 
We do seem to have a great deal of diversity among members of the Touareg Vortex. Has anyone done a poll that seeks to find what we all do? It seems that many of us bring different experiences and expertise to the forum.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

careful this can lead to OT posts, we can only refer to items directly related to touaregs.....
*I drive my touareg to work* , where I run a dot com, a retail location on las vegas, an advertising company for the dot coms ads (a sales organization for the banner and panels) and a local service company...


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I work in IT for a major financial institution.
Born and raised in Rio de Janeiro Brazil and living in USA for 15 1/2 years.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (Leweyb)*

My Touareg spends its days sitting in the parking lot of a software company. We make software for the newspaper industry. I do software architecture, release engineering, manage software developers, and debugging/bug fixing. My current project handles all of the retail advertisement - from order entry, to production management, to billing and invoicing for one of the worlds preeminent financial newspapers.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

Ad agency: My list of clients includes a local VW dealer (who sells Touaregs, of course--mine and Spockcat's among others!), and we're looking to expand that and syndicate the advertising we've done for Montesi VW to other dealerships nationwide, both VW and other makes. Our site, which has the purpose of exposing the quite unique dealer advertising we've done, should be up this week. Rather than focus on price-based advertising, we create advertising that promotes other virtues of the dealership and does for the dealer what VWs advertising does for cars. Usually what you see is either the worst advertising imaginable coming from car dealers (and they wonder why people don't like them), or VW's national stuff, tagged with a local dealer name. Neither do much to endear a dealer to a discerning car-buyer.
We (I), also have a mortgage company client, whom we represent in various markets in the USA, and a few other local clients. With some new people on board, we're looking to expand and grow in new directions.
The business allows me to the freedom to roam a bit, as is evident by by the article in the most recent VW Driver Magazine (page 38, I believe) about the road trips my boys and I have taken in my VWs the past two years. Other than that, the Touareg doesn't commute. And I am quite happy about that. 
Did I find enough on-topic sentences?



_Modified by SUVW at 2:09 PM 8-15-2004_


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_My Touareg spends its days sitting in the parking lot of a software company. We make software for the newspaper industry. I do software architecture, release engineering, manage software developers, and debugging/bug fixing. My current project handles all of the retail advertisement - from order entry, to production management, to billing and invoicing for one of the worlds preeminent financial newspapers.

Which preeminent financial newspaper? WSJ?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I work for a hardware/software vendor that deals with remote access solutiosn (namely SSL VPN systems) based in Fort Lee, NJ.
Used to be the lead sales engineer there for the longest while but we recently created a new position where I manage all the business related aspects of our services and support departments.
Been there for 4 years. Originally from Israel but I spent many childhood years in the states and moved back here with my wife 4 years ago.
------------------------------------
Are we starting to see an IT-ish theme here?
;-)


----------



## twvw (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

Our egg helps me travel to the office and between medical facilities. I am a certified prosthetist. 
To answer your next question... No, I just replace fingers, arms and legs, nothing else. You need a surgeon for the other stuff.
I hope I never see any of you, unless your are visiting or I am on a vacation.









T


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_
Which preeminent financial newspaper? WSJ?

Yep.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

Hmm, so much for diversity.. the first 5 or so are in IT!
For that matter, so am I!


----------



## 3DKEN (Jul 13, 2004)

3D character animator in small animation studio...
working my way up to main stream...
Almost Evry hour I look out window through render farm and smile at my Treg










_Modified by 3DKEN at 3:53 AM 8-16-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

Construction Operations Manager for a large commercial contractor. My T-Reg gets me to and from Construction Jobsites across the Pacific Northwest.
*Watch Us Build at * http://www.pcl.com/index_splash.html

_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 3:59 AM 8-16-2004_


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 5:25 AM 8-17-2004_


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (spinnetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spinnetti* »_Hmm, so much for diversity.. the first 5 or so are in IT!
For that matter, so am I!

That must means something about *IT*REGS don't you think ???


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I'm one of the few female owners on this forum. My Egg stays in my garage since I work from home 90% of the time. I was a Court Reporter for many years (which is how I met MDJAK); stopped to have kids and now run my husband's electrical contracting businesses. I am also A+ Certified, studying for my MCSE, and build and repair PCs in my spare time. A fitness buff, I'm in the process of becoming a Personal Trainer and will eventually teach senior fitness classes at the YMCA. 
And I'm a pain in the a** wife and a mother of 3 grown (?) kids...kids who can cause early baldness, gray hair, or a quick trip to the nuthouse!!


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (spinnetti)*

Well, I started another topic (CD Changer) because I have tons of cds.
Since it seems that we have lots of IT people here, I wonder what everybody is listen to lately.
I just bought:
Paul Oakenfold - Creamfields http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sasha - Involver - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tiesto - Nyana - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul Van Dyk - Global - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (2YY4U)*

Well, I have my own architecture firm on Long Island. My Treg takes me to and from clients and job sites from Queens to the East End. 7,000 miles since April 7. Paul and I do some of our own construction at home, and loads of landscaping, so the Treg gets a bit of truck duty as well.
As for the IT link, I do the Mac IT in my office as well.
http://www.hoffmangrayson.com/main/about.html


----------



## tinglywuwu (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I'm a tooling engineer in Rochester Michigan. I design plastic injection molds for the auto and housewares industries.


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

Engineering software development manager. Touareg is my only vehicle. Currently looking for a new place to live as my neighborhood is full of kids and stressed out parents. I'll never buy a house in a new development again.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

My Treg when WORKING gets me from my home to the Trainstation to NYC. Where I am an Information Technology Business Manager for the world largest Financial Institution.


----------



## kukuachu (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (2YY4U)*

I work in IT as well in a major financial institution in Charlotte! My Treg tansports me beatuifully back and forth between home and office.


_Modified by kukuachu at 12:49 PM 8-16-2004_


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (kukuachu)*

Gastroenterologist in Valhalla, NY.
So if your VW dealer has given you an ulcer you know who to call...








Roy


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

I manage a team of software developers for a very large software company that you've probably never heard of... That said, I would bet that a number of you use one of more of our products.









_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_...Are we starting to see an IT-ish theme here?...

I'd bet that's at least partially a result of the fact that the question is being asked/answered on an internet forum. I'd guess folks with computer/internet savvy are more likely to use this medium than your average Touareg owner. However, one of the things that attracted me to the Touareg was the existence of the VAGCOM interface. It wasn't the deciding factor, but it was something I considered. I'd guess kind of option might have been an attraction for other "IT-ish" people.


----------



## T-RegRick (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

I'm in the textile business and fill the back of the Treg with cloth bags to transport from my manufacturing area in Villa Rica, Ga to my imprinting area in Atlanta. These bags are mostly used by individuals who don't want paper or plastic bags at the grocery store. 18,000 miles since last Oct 10th, new Pirelli's go on tomorrow 
http://www.clothbag.com/
Every mile driven has left a smile on my face.
Rick


----------



## garym125 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

This one's just so far out there....
General Manager/Owner of a Volkswagen dealership.
Montesi Volkswagen
North Haven, CT


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (T-RegRick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-RegRick* »_ 18,000 miles since last Oct 10th, new Pirelli's go on tomorrow 
http://www.clothbag.com/
Every mile driven has left a smile on my face.
Rick 

We have the same anniversary date, except I have 3800 miles....I work from home. Hope it's been 18k happy miles for you.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

I am a Regional Producer for a major network television news operation.
My wife is a freelance producer, working mainly for two network news operations. The 'T' gets used for those roadtrips (business use)


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

Commodity Manager for a large global Engineering company in Midtown NYC. Manage all software, CADD, A/V purchases for all locations. 
Perpetual gadget hound, constant upgrading, never satisfied, love top of the line, ahead of the curve, pay to much for stuff, but always have the answers (most of the time), geek-mentality, but the ladies don't seem to know that, as I have to beat them off with a stick (thank parents for good genes), drink too much, prolly never get married, act 1/2 my age, love life in general. 
Have I rambled too much?
Oh, did I mention attention span of a squirrel on a double espresso?
What are we talking about?








FKI
PS, I run a website too (hasn't been updated in a year.. on the "to do" list) http://www.hobokenpix.com


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Yep.

I worked for Dow Jones, WSJ in South Brunswick, NJ in '95. Software I wrote still creates some of the tables in section 3.










_Modified by AZBob at 10:36 PM 8-16-2004_


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (Bill 2158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bill 2158* »_Engineering software development manager. Touareg is my only vehicle. Currently looking for a new place to live as my neighborhood is full of kids and stressed out parents. I'll never buy a house in a new development again.

I bought a house in a new development and we don't have much of either. At least, none that bother me.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_My Treg when WORKING gets me from my home to the Trainstation to NYC. Where I am an Information Technology Business Manager for the world largest Financial Institution. 

Hmm... what is the world's largest financial instutition these days? Deutsche Bank? Ahh.. Internet search is good. CitiBank. I like their triangle-topped building. I especially like the way you can see their building in LIC by looking down the street from just outside the triangle-topped building.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

I am an artist.I paint for a living and work 8 months on and four months off in the winter.My Treg takes me everywhere i go.Fiance is a nurse and going to start school in the spring to further her edjucation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_Hmm... what is the world's largest financial instutition these days? Deutsche Bank? Ahh.. Internet search is good. CitiBank. I like their triangle-topped building. I especially like the way you can see their building in LIC by looking down the street from just outside the triangle-topped building.

Actually, its not even CITI these days.. Two Japanese banks merged and they (once merged) will be the largest financial company.
Albeit, its like measuring the difference between infinity and infinity X 2.
I guess having this poll ON the Vortex might skew the results - thats true...
Uri


_Modified by Uriah at 6:19 PM 8-16-2004_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_*Watch Us Build at * http://www.pcl.com/index_splash.html

WOW!!! Thats a NICE website.. I used to build websites for a living (back when it was challenging and lucrative..) and I rarely hand out compliments on interface/design... Pass my kudos along!
Uri


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_
I worked for Dow Jones, WSJ in South Brunswick, NJ in '95. Software I wrote still creates some of the tables in section 3.










Small world. I've spent more time than I'd like to in South Brunswick. We probably know some of the same folks there.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (4x4s)*

Marketing and Sales Promotion agency guy here. Treg mostly used for toolin around and shuttling the kiddies to soccer, baseball, basketball, softball and swim meets.


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (noc)*

Real estate and lending attorney. To and from work, my son's soccer, karate and swimming. My rugby, or more accurately in these golden years, my rug-beer




























.
I enjoy all the IT and techies here with their analytical and sometimes demented posts. I doubt I'd enjoy a site populated by attorneys and neither would you. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (setinhi)*

If I may, this thread has been one of the most enjoyable ones I've seen since I fell across this place months ago.
Maybe it's the marketing guy in me, but I find it fascinating to get a snapshot of who the Touareg buyer really is. It's also interesting in that it personalizes everyone a bit more than just a user name. So far the only Touareg driver I've met is Spockcat, and he didn't appear to be quite as scary as he did in that post a week or so ago. I suppose if you're going to meet only one, it's all downhill from Spock! (Touareg pun intended)
I am not sure what it is about this forum, but I don't think I would have hung out in the Passat forum the way I have here.


----------



## pchong (Jun 28, 2004)

I drive on the left side of the road in Singapore with my Touareg, and um...I too work in IT...though not a techie, but in business development and management for a company based in Dallas, serving the aviation industry with software solutions.
Pete


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (pchong)*

I am a cardiovascular surgical sales rep working for a company called Medtronic. I use my Treg to transport pacemakers, ICD's and heart failure devices all over the southern part of WV. Even though the Treg is a bit small for what I need, I just kept coming back to it. So if you happen to be traveling through the great state of WV and God forbid be brought into a local hospital and wake up and see me by your bedside - Not a good day for you, but a good day for me!







So, for all you trail hounds, we have some good ones down here and our doors are always open.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_ Where I am an Information Technology Business Manager for the world largest Financial Institution. 

The world's largest financial institution may be changing very soon!







Two major Japanese institutions may be merging.
Hey sorry Uri, I just noticed you had already mentioned this. Oh well.


_Modified by TCinOC at 6:29 PM 8-16-2004_


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (kukuachu)*


_Quote »_I work in IT as well in a major financial institution in Charlotte! 

Which one ? BOFA ? Wachovia ? I work for TIAA-CREF


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (jaceravone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaceravone* »_I am a cardiovascular surgical sales rep working for a company called Medtronic. I use my Treg to transport pacemakers, ICD's and heart failure devices all over the southern part of WV. Even though the Treg is a bit small for what I need, I just kept coming back to it. So if you happen to be traveling through the great state of WV and God forbid be brought into a local hospital and wake up and see me by your bedside - Not a good day for you, but a good day for me!







So, for all you trail hounds, we have some good ones down here and our doors are always open.









Hey I paid a visit to Medtronic in Phoenix not long ago for business. Fascinating stuff! Amazing how small things are becoming and the impact it all has on electronics and manufacturing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
Hey I paid a visit to Medtronic in Phoenix not long ago for business. Fascinating stuff! Amazing how small things are becoming and the impact it all has on electronics and manufacturing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If it wasn't the for the electronics guru's, I wouldn't have a job. The world HQs is in Minn. You should see all the people in the think tank up there. Kinda scary.


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (jaceravone)*

Hello,
My Treg takes me from home to office everyday. 
I have a Software Development company. We develop on java & .net for telecommunications & financial institutions . We do outsource and consulting at very aggresive pricing. http://www.netcomosd.com
Also, we develop IVR (Interactive Voice Response) for wireless carriers (like Verizon Wireless) industry. http://www.netcomvoice.com where high volume and reliability is critical.


----------



## collideous (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

Well, I am a Senior Application Engineer for an electrical connector company. On my desk you can find anything from tiny PCB mounted stuff to 4" diameter connectors handling a couple thousand amps. Being based in my company's US sales subsidiary, I also take care of its US web site. In the last few months, a corporate breeze has been blowing through our offices, and I'm not sure if I'll retain the web development. The breeze is more like a giant vacuum cleaner sucking everything back into the headquarters. What's a whole lot more depressing is the fact that I hardly ever get to see my Treg during the week. My wife's driving it while I'm obliged to ride a bicycle to work. Keeps me fit and healthy, right?


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (collideous)*

My Touareg takes me to work where I'm a Senior Technical Strategist for a software company in Utah. I'm in the Strategic Alliances division and develop and roll out new OEM relationships and partnerships (both hardware and software) worldwide.
I also do freelance journalism and have been a contributing editor to Vortex's former sister site Audiworld.com since 1998.
My wife is a manager of several departments of a national high-end retail clothing store.
I use my Touareg to go to work and back, tow my Jeep to Moab and back, and tow my snowmobiles in the winter.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (Rastahmann)*

I use TRex to cruse my hood and keep an eye on all my b!tches and ho's...
It's long hours with no appreciation, It's hard being a PIMP...







On the side, I freelance as an IT Project Manager...the pimpin is definitely more fun

















BIG PIMPIN.. Sup ... Yo...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by sup44 at 12:15 AM 8-17-2004_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (sup44)*

OMG! Haha.


----------



## tierraman (Feb 20, 2004)

My Touareg is my office. I'm a Real Estate Broker in Albuquerque NM and this vehicle is the perfect RE vehicle. Mornings I can be touring homes in luxury and afternoons I can be touring remote vacant land in the foothills.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_
WOW!!! Thats a NICE website.. I used to build websites for a living (back when it was challenging and lucrative..) and I rarely hand out compliments on interface/design... Pass my kudos along!
Uri

Thanks!







I will pass it along. All I know is it took a lot of time and cost a whole bunch of $$$$.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (tierraman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tierraman* »_My Touareg is my office. I'm a Real Estate Broker in Albuquerque NM and this vehicle is the perfect RE vehicle. Mornings I can be touring homes in luxury and afternoons I can be touring remote vacant land in the foothills. 

I grew up in Albuquerque. We just sold my Mom's house in Sandia Heights last March.....Had I only known....


----------



## endlessresearch (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

Attorney- formerly for an employment law firm. I am starting a new position as in-house counsel for a software company. My T-Reg sits patiently in traffic- I don't.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (sup44)*

SUp44 I saw a pic in a business magazine (yes SPock I can read, but I can't write) of a V10 silver, with NJ license plates SUP44 something...too funny


----------



## Clipsmeyer (Jan 30, 2004)

both of our touaregs end up parked at the hospital alot
Emergency Medicine Resident PGY2<---Me
Psychiatry Resident PGY2 <-- Wife


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_SUp44 I saw a pic in a business magazine (yes SPock I can read, but I can't write) of a V10 silver, with NJ license plates SUP44 something...too funny

U lost me on this one lewy...... big pimpin TRex is offroad grey and it was featured in MTV's Pimp My Ride







I haven't been featured in any business magazine since the Big Ho acquisition and IPO of 1995







and the Plates on my Cadi then said ShaZam44







.......


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

My Touareg spends its days in a nondescript parking garage just a stone's throw from Ohio Stadium (the Horseshoe) on the campus of Ohio State University. I spend my days in a nearby building teaching computer science. Neither I not the Touareg care all that much about the Buckeyes (though we don't say that too loudly around here).


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (Uriah)*

CitiGroup is the biggest as of right now!










_Modified by spikeital at 11:10 AM 8-17-2004_


----------



## twvw (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (TregOH)*

Go HUSKERS!!


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (twvw)*

As my screen name suggests, I'm an insurance guy. My Touareg gets me to and from my office in Seattle, where I'm the marketing officer for a specialty workers' compensation insurer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (insguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insguy* »_As my screen name suggests, I'm an insurance guy. My Touareg gets me to and from my office in Seattle, where I'm the marketing officer for a specialty workers' compensation insurer.

I thought the screen name suggested insane guy, really.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (spockcat)*

I thought he was with the Immigration and Naturalization Service.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_I thought he was with the Immigration and Naturalization Service.









That's 'cause you're a Southern Californian.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
U lost me on this one lewy...... big pimpin TRex is offroad grey and it was featured in MTV's Pimp My Ride







I haven't been featured in any business magazine since the Big Ho acquisition and IPO of 1995







and the Plates on my Cadi then said ShaZam44







.......

I will scan the pic of the v10 and post it, I think it was long island business news...


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (PabloP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PabloP* »_
That's 'cause you're a Southern Californian.

LOL! Yeah you're probably right.


----------



## NWroller (Dec 23, 2003)

I am a database developer for a small marketing company in Seattle.


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (spockcat)*

Spock,
One thing I didn't mention is that I have a M.S. Degree in Psychology. I bring it up now in response to your "insane guy" speculation. Sigmund Freud astutely observed that people sometimes project onto others what they do not want to acknowledge about themselves (my ex-wife was a master at this!). Maybe the Spockcat is really the insane cat!








Seriously, though, some think I'm insane for working in the insurance business. In truth, I'm only insane on the weekends...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (insguy)*

Maybe some of your posts have been insane?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_
Neither I not the Touareg care all that much about the Buckeyes (though we don't say that too loudly around here).


Then I guess it's "HAIL TO THE VICTORS VALIANT!!!!!!"


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Then I guess it's "HAIL TO THE VICTORS VALIANT!!!!!!"

Are you trying to get me killed? No, for me it's the Fightin' Blue Hens of the University of Delaware -- 2003 I-AA National Champions.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_
Are you trying to get me killed? No, for me it's the Fightin' Blue Hens of the University of Delaware -- 2003 I-AA National Champions. 










Delaware wears Wolverine uniforms.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Delaware wears Wolverine uniforms.

Wow, I'm impressed SUVW. A lot of people who would consider themselves serious college football fans wouldn't have any idea about that. Helmets only, actually. They "borrowed" UMs helmet design -- but they did so when helmets were still relatively new in football. Well before that design was associated with Michigan.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_
Wow, I'm impressed SUVW. A lot of people who would consider themselves serious college football fans wouldn't have any idea about that. Helmets only, actually. They "borrowed" UMs helmet design -- but they did so when helmets were still relatively new in football. Well before that design was associated with Michigan. 


That's not the story I heard! I actually had heard that someone at Deleware loved the design and was a Michigan fan. I thought I had read that somewhere.
Anyway, I guess I am somewhat knowledgeable about that because I had HAIL TO THE VICTORS sung to me in my crib. My Mom is a UM grad, and a very enthusiastic one! (Oh, and to be on topic here, my Touareg went to Michigan last year. Upper Peninsula was beautiful.)


----------



## wahoo99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (SUVW)*

Go Gators!!! SEC all the way.








Back on topic. T-reg is wife's new ride. Group Manager for Taylor Nelson Sofres International, aka TNS-Global. The ultimate urban assault vehicle...assaulting shopping malls for her, insulting other makes at the light for me. I'm a project captain/architect at Lord Aeck & Sargent Architects. http://www.lordaecksargent.com

_Modified by wahoo99 at 3:54 AM 8-18-2004_


_Modified by wahoo99 at 3:54 AM 8-18-2004_


----------



## boulderbean (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I am currently a part time consultant to the Power Generation industry, used to be a migrant power plant worker placing new plants in service. Now I get to use my wife's Touareg (once in a while) to travel between my home office and our out of sight, out of mind, totally off the grid remote office.


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm a freelance cinematographer and a steadicam operator residing in Toronto, Canada. Photography, scuba diving, and traveling are some of my hobbies (if you can consider traveling a hobby). I am able to fit ALL my steadicam gear in the Touareg, and get to ANY location (in style)... 
Will be driving to Prince Edward Island (1900km/1200mi) in a few weeks for a holiday, and to attend a wedding. Am looking forward to it as we (fiancée and I) haven't done a road trip in ages. What better vehicle for a road trip?
e. 


_Modified by e's touareg at 10:00 AM 8-30-2004_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

My Treg spends its days on the parking lot of the Volvo Cars Gent factory, where the S40,V50,S60,V70 and XC70 are produced.
I'm a freelance IT consultant.


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I handle marketing (and some sales) for a company I helped start four years ago. We design and sell GPS tracking systems for fleet operators. http://www.fleetilla.com
My forum name goes back a few years to when I was looking at purchasing a Passat W8. I thought it was appropriate at the time but maybe I should get around to changing it.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

My Treg helps me commute between our office and foundry/machine shop where I manage the operations of the country's oldest bronze bearing manufacturer (1886) . http://www.magnoliabronze.com


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (jonee)*

Wow. Was there any pressure to buy a Volvo, or did you have the Treg before starting work there?


----------



## 8to14.com (Jul 21, 2004)

I am a full time real estate agent and loan officer in socal area. 
I also have an ebay store...check it out guys: http://www.8to14.com


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (archrenov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archrenov8* »_Wow. Was there any pressure to buy a Volvo, or did you have the Treg before starting work there?

No pressure, really. I'm a freelance consultant, I get no employee discount on an XC90, and even with a discount I'd still go for the T-reg!


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*I've never agreed with a Wahoo before, but...*

Gators Rock! UF '82 here


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I work at a company that makes things with diesel motors, mostly pickups, go faster. That's why I have a V10. Well that and it's an awesome vehicle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_I work at a company that makes things with diesel motors, mostly pickups, go faster. That's why I have a V10. Well that and it's an awesome vehicle.

Chipped it yet?


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Chipped it yet?

Not yet, but I will. It will take some time before we start playing with it. I also plan on doing a little work on the injectors. Normally I don't care all that much about extra power in what I drive, and the stock V10 has plenty of go, but for some reason I have this incredible desire to make my Treg quicker than a twin turbo pepper and I won't rest until it's done.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

wow. does anyone want to hire me?
i'll be graduating in december with a BA in business management!


----------



## Ron29 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

My Treg sits in a parking lot with 3000 other vehicles. I'm an IT Enterprise Architect and Project Manager. Currently working on a European Healthcar project.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_wow. does anyone want to hire me?
i'll be graduating in december with a BA in business management!

You currently own a Treg, customized none the less, have previously owned a Lexus (noted in other post), travel all over the world and will be graduating with your degree. Hummm, let me see here - young, smart, beautiful and rich! Do you need a new BF????


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (jaceravone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaceravone* »_
You currently own a Treg, customized none the less, have previously owned a Lexus (noted in other post), travel all over the world and will be graduating with your degree. Hummm, let me see here - young, smart, beautiful and rich! Do you need a new BF????
















Oh my, here we go again!


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Oh my, here we go again!
















Is there something I don't know about? Let me guess, your 30-35 years old, inherited your 90 year old dead husbands fortune got bored and went back to school to get your degree and travel the world in your free time. Once again I ask, Do you have a BF????


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_wow. does anyone want to hire me?
i'll be graduating in december with a BA in business management!

I have a great idea. I could use a driver at the rally.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (jaceravone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaceravone* »_ You currently own a Treg, customized none the less, have previously owned a Lexus (noted in other post), travel all over the world and will be graduating with your degree. Hummm, let me see here - young, smart, beautiful and rich! Do you need a new BF????
















I have liked this one!!!!!!!!!!!!





















I'm (happily) married but if not I would like to learn english with someone like Christina by my side... Do you want to learn some spanish from a "real" spanish who speaks a perfect spanish?...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW.- I forgot - I work for a spanish enterprise -no more clues just in case my spanish or american boss locates me and notices that I am lots of hours surfing the Vortex waves instead of working...














-and was given the opportunity to work here in the States for a period of time and when I came here thought about buying a "special" souvenir from a souvenir shop named "VW"... my Treg!!!!!


_Modified by 12johnny at 11:14 PM 8-19-2004_


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_
I have liked this one!!!!!!!!!!!!





















I'm (happily) married but if not I would like to learn english with someone like Christina by my side... Do you want to learn some spanish from a "real" spanish who speaks a perfect spanish?...















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Same here, plus 100% Brazilian Portuguese....


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (2YY4U)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Strap (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I have a manufacture's rep firm, we represent companies that make process and safety gas analyzers, process instrumentation, and online non-contact dimensional laser gauging. I spend about half my time selling and half managing, and I put 21,000 miles on my Treg in eight months( I have thoroughly enjoyed every mile).


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

I am 39, live in Temecula, CA near San Diego







I drive a fuel tanker/bomb







delivering fuel in San Diego area. Awesome job for the last 10 years


----------



## inphosys (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm 24, and live in Savannah, GA where I run one of the very few I.T. shops who actually know what their doing. BTW, I'm an MCSE and CCIE. That's why I can make the above statement. There seems to be a large technical void in the southeast.
My Treg takes me from client to client in absolute style as I pass Bubba in his 1967 Ford truck and others of the same. Clients are scattered between Jacksonville FL, Savannah GA, and Charleston SC. 24,000 miles since January and I've enjoyed every single one of them. Except for when I have to deal with the local VW service shop in Savannah!


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

The T-reg is really Joyces everyday car. She shop's and does lunch everyday.... (really !!!) So the Treg spends a lot of time in Mall parking lots (she does park FAR AWAY from other cars)
I have a pretty fun job.. I am in the Ladies Swimwear biz (wholesale),,, I am VP of our "dept store" labels... We sell just about every Dept store in the US (except the high end stores like saks, neimans.....)
Since folks seem to be showing their websites here are ours :
http://www.becreativeswim.com/
http://www.bodyid.com


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (yugodutch)*

Yugo my man...do not even joke about these things...they can get real!

Cy


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Yugo my man...do not even joke about these things...they can get real!

Cy 

Usually I am the first to say "lighten up", but after seeing the sign in the airport the other day that read "Security is a serious matter... no joking. All comments will be taken seriously", and thinking about why they post those and how the security people must have to look at that, I would say in this instance it's just not a great idea for Yugo to be doing that for a living and joking in that way about it... (at least, we 'd very much like to assume he's joking! But how do you really know... and that's the point.)
Bottom line, there are many other ways to generate a laugh. That's just not a good one these days.


----------



## SoBayJake (Aug 18, 2004)

Throwing in my $0.02...
Software developer in Los Angeles (South Bay for those that know the area).
Currently I think I have the only Treg in the parking scructure, at least on P2 or P3...never go in P1.


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (SoBayJake)*

I drive my Touareg between home and the Flugplatz where I fly out of in Gieblestadt Germany. I am a U.S. Army helicopter pilot. I cannot wait for the ski season to start so I can take the Touareg to the Alps and see how she handle's the snow and inclines.


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (Vega)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vega* »_I drive my Touareg between home and the Flugplatz where I fly out of in Gieblestadt Germany. I am a U.S. Army helicopter pilot. I cannot wait for the ski season to start so I can take the Touareg to the Alps and see how she handle's the snow and inclines.









C'mon, go ahead and spend some of my tax dollars. Grab a few buddies and do some heli-skiing







Just be careful and don't trigger any avalanches!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Vega)*

Bumping this since there are obvioiusly the newly initiated among us.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: What do you do?*

Just count me in as another IT guy based in Nashville, TN. Dir., Emerging Technologies. I work in the infrastructure side of IT and I'm currently starting work on another half a billion $ big hotel and convention center to open in about 3.5 years near Oxon Hill, Maryland (1500 rooms). Just opened one in Grapevine, TX earlier this year. Also a HAM radio operator, but just have not had the time to drill holes in the roof yet. I found the perfect roof location near the rear while doing the rear fog lamp install.
Thanks to all that take the time to post great information on the Touareg. It helps a lot.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (jaceravone)*

Hey Joe, where you goin' with that phone in your hand... da-da-da-da....
We both use similar technology: Kyocera 7135 and XM Commander in our Touaregs. And we both have a lot of patience, I assume!


----------



## touareg tribester (Aug 26, 2004)

I work for a large "Document Company" (X_r_X) I service color printers in Northern California and drive a company car for my daily driver with a gas included. I Love my Touareg but drive it just on the weekends. As I drive about 24,000 miles a year for work, I'm glad I don't have to put many miles on the "egg". It should last many years. My son just inherited my "old car" Mercedes 300TD with 343,000 miles on it. I tend to hold on to vehicles and don't mind spending what ever it takes to buy the finest available. That is why I'm happy to join all of the other wise Automobile purchasers on this site who have wisely chosen German Engineering and Slovakian assembly. Long live the Touareg. BTW my first car was a 1954 VW bug with small oval rear window and semiphores (turn signals)


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (e's touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e’s touareg* »_
I'm a freelance cinematographer and a steadicam operator residing Toronto, Canada. Photography, scuba diving, and traveling are some of my hobbies (if you can consider traveling a hobby). I am able to fit ALL my steadicam gear in the Touareg, and get to ANY location (in style)... 
Will be driving to Prince Edward Island (1900km/1200mi) in a few weeks for a holiday, and to attend a wedding. Am looking forward to it as we (fiancé and I) haven't done a road trip in ages. What better vehicle for a road trip?
e. 

Do you own your unit or just rent per project, my brother was an owner operator in NYC for years...he called himself a product tool in the NYPG.
My Brother in Law (freelance as well) does the video for the NY Auto Show each year, which gives us plenty of free passes and what not...


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (Leweyb)*

Systems, Software, and Flight Test Engineer for an avionics company. My Treg hauls me from home (in the city) to the airport (in the 'burbs), and then to the local pub.


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_
Do you own your unit or just rent per project, my brother was an owner operator in NYC for years...he called himself a product tool in the NYPG.
My Brother in Law (freelance as well) does the video for the NY Auto Show each year, which gives us plenty of free passes and what not...









I own my steadicam and all the other accessories that goes with it. Camera is usually supplied by the production company (16mm, 35mm, HD, Imax cameras depending on the project). I have been working in the film industry for close to 10 years.
I as well have friends that work the Toronto auto show and get free passes as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I work primarily on tv commercials, and music videos (shot on 35mm film most of the time) but I will do the occaisional feature. With all my gear, I bought the full coverage cargo liner from Germany to protect the interior of my much loved Touareg.
e.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (e's touareg)*

Garrett Brown...inventor of the stedicam and voice over of the molson golden ads guy....


----------



## mmmmmm127 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I own and run a group of upscale gentlemen's massage parlours in the Toronto area, and use the Touareg primarily for daytime jaunts to and from the golf course. 
The (custom) Calloways fit perfectly into the trunk, and the V6 is ample power to carry them.


----------



## tregsmurf (Feb 5, 2004)

Another Univ of Mich grad (1990). I'm a medical physicist at a Radiation Oncology Center.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (mmmmmm127)*

What's the T-Regger's discount?
Cy


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_What's the T-Regger's discount?
Cy

Now here, Cy, we're thinking alike.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (SUVW)*

If only he had a chain of them in every major city in the USA!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_If only he had a chain of them in every major city in the USA! 

Then we'd need to get those "NO PARKING TOUAREG ONLY" signs for him that they sell on Ebay.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (SUVW)*

Am I hearing the start of a Touareg rally to Toronto?


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (4x4s)*

My reg has provided transportation to my clients, I spend my days enrolling employees in payroll deduction programs. We purchased our reg in July 04 and have 4600 mi so far. What a ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_Hey Joe, where you goin' with that phone in your hand... da-da-da-da....
We both use similar technology: Kyocera 7135 and XM Commander in our Touaregs. And we both have a lot of patience, I assume!
















I am working on my second 7135. My first one fell 20 ft. off the roof as I was cleaning my gutters.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (jaceravone)*

I had the Asurion plan... got a new one for $50 ... works much better... fewer crashes. Must be a higher VIN


----------



## imacericg (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I am an Indiana Wesleyan University graduate and I am a project coordinator for a web development firm. Because of this I got more of a high tech equipped Treg instead of the offroad options.


----------



## mmmmmm127 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (cybulman)*

Sorry 'bout the tardy reply. On mondays I do spot checks on the masseuses to ensure quality, satisfaction etc for their clients. 
It's tough and arduous work as you might appreciate.
We have a substantial discount for Treg owners of both sexes; oddly enough we are able to offer a larger discount for the V8 owners (proof of purchase required) as the ladies say they don't need quite as much effort on their part.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (mmmmmm127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmmm127* »_Sorry 'bout the tardy reply. On mondays I do spot checks on the masseuses to ensure quality, satisfaction etc for their clients. 
It's tough and arduous work as you might appreciate.
We have a substantial discount for Treg owners of both sexes; oddly enough we are able to offer a larger discount for the V8 owners (proof of purchase required) as the ladies say they don't need quite as much effort on their part. 

So V10 owners get services almost for free then? Don't let the Turbo Cayenne guys hear this - you will start loosing money!


----------



## mmmmmm127 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (4x4s)*

Unfortunately our deep discounts don't apply to the V10; something to do with the diesel fumes and the dirty finger nails these drivers seem to frequently exhibit.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (archrenov8)*

I am an attorney, and my wife is a massage therapist. She uses the Reg for the occasional house call, and I use it when I have to go "off-Cape" for business (I've held of fixing he a/c in my Passat so that I have an excuse to drive the T-reg).


----------



## mmmmmm127 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (mmmmmm127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmmm127* »_to frequently exhibit.
 sorry about the split infinitive


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Diversity of Treg Vortex members (4x4s)*

I'd hit Toronto, or maybe even Montreal


----------

